# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe #214 (08/2018)



## PCGH_Raff (28. Juni 2018)

Der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur PCGH-Ausgabe 08/2018. Die neue   Ausgabe liegt ab dem ersten Mittwoch des  Monats, in diesem Fall also   dem 4. Juli, am Kiosk. Die Digitalversion gibt's schon ab dem 29. Juni um 14:00  Uhr. Abonnenten bekommen die gedruckte PC  Games  Hardware  teilweise einige Werktage vor dem Kiosk-Erstverkaufstag  (EVT).

Die Redaktion liest mit und ist bemüht, auf Fragen und Anregungen    möglichst schnell zu antworten. Bedenkt jedoch bitte, dass selbst wir    nicht 24 Stunden am Tag im Dienst sind, sehr selten auch mal Urlaub    haben oder (zum Glück noch seltener) krank darniederliegen könnten. Auch   wenn wir nicht immer auf jedes einzelne eine Antwort  schreiben, seid   versichert, dass eure Meinung nicht ungehört verhallt!                          

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. Juni 2018)

*Sammler Heft 08/2018 - Kleine Fehler *

Ähm, soso, darum waren die Ryzen also plötzlich so gut 

Seite 48, letzter kleiner Absatz
https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180630/67743289b3d3df513dd63aa9831a01d8.jpg


*INU-Edit: In passenden Feedback-Thread verschoben.*
Chris Edit: Danke


----------



## Ugh-Tech (1. Juli 2018)

*Lüftertest 08/2018*

Moin zusammen!

Ich muss mal meinen Senf zum Lüftertest loswerden, weil ich ein paar Dinge nicht nachvollziehen kann:
1. Im Test wird mehrfach auf die neuen Wertungskriterien hinsichtlich der Kühlergröße verwiesen? Was sind diese Kriterien und wo sind sie nachzulesen?
2. Beim ETS-50 Axe musstet ihr wohl sehr lange nach positiven oder negativen Gesichtspunkten suchen, oder? Man mag dem Beleuchtungsfeatures, die immer mehr um sich greifen, gegenüberstehen wie man will, aber aus meiner Sicht ist die Beleuchtung eines CPU-Kühlers in einem Test neutral zu bewerten, weil's Geschmacksache ist. Ansonsten könntet ihr schwarze Kühler auch abwerten, weil's nichts Außergewöhnliches mehr ist... 
3. Die Lüfter auf den ersten sechs Plätzen sind auf AMD-Systemen nicht "gedreht" montierbar. Welche Ausrichtung ist "normal" und welche "gedreht"? Führt das zu Punktabzug? Müsste es nicht eigentlich getrennte AMD- und Intel-Noten für die Montage geben?
4. Führt es eigentlich zu einer Abwertung, wenn bei einem Kühler die Lüfter nicht bzw. nur mit Lüftern des gleichen Herstellers ausgetauscht werden können? Der Test liest sich mich nicht so und es gibt am Ende der Tabelle auch keinen negativen Punkt dafür.


Bemerkung Moderation Ion: Post in aktuellen Feedbackthread verschoben


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (2. Juli 2018)

Moin.

1. Wir bewerten Breite, Höhe, Tiefe und Gewicht von Kühlern. Bislang in festen Stufen, die sich jeweils nach den Platzverhältnissen auf Mainboards respektive in Gehäuse richteten; seit der 08 mittels kontinuierlicher Formeln. Basiswert und Steigung sind dabei jeweils dem Kriterium angepasst – bei der Kühlerbreite gibt es die Bestwertung beispielsweise bis 100 mm, weil derartige Kühler selbst auf die engsten Mini-ITX-Boards passen, aber dann schlägt das Wertungsystem schnell und hart zu, da mehr als 150 mm Breite fast immer zu Konflikten mit Erweiterungsslots führen. Die bisherigen Stufen folgten ähnlichen Prinzipien, wiesen aber 20-mm-Abstände auf, so dass beispielsweise ein 139 mm breiter Kühler einen klaren Wertungsbonus gegenüber einem 141-mm-Exemplar hatte.

2. Bei 30 CPU-Kühlern betonenswerte Alleinstellungsmerkmale zu finden, war in der Tat nicht leicht. Einer ist der leiseste, einer der stärkste, einer der effizienteste – und die anderen 27? Nichtsdestotrotz stellt eine Beleuchtung einen optischen Mehrwert dar, der auch in die Wertung einfließt. Entsprechend des geschmacksabhängig oft kleinen Nutzens gibt es aber nur einen sehr kleinen Bonus in der Ausstattungswertung.

3. Die Montage wird getrennt für Sockel 1151, Sockel 2066 und Sockel AM4 benotet (stellvertretend AM3, wenn AM4 nicht möglich ist). Das Wertungssystem unterscheidet hierbei nicht zwischen einer normalen und einer unnormalen Position, sondern bewertet es positiv, wenn überhaupt eine Drehung um 90° möglich ist.

4. Bei der Bewertung der Lüfterhalterung zählen nur Montagemöglichkeiten für Standard-Rahmenformen. Die beiden Be-Quiet-Kühler erhielten dementsprechend 0 Punkte in dieser Kategorie. Obwohl wir der Übersichtlichkeit halber alle Lüfter-Informationen in der Testtabelle unter "Ausstattung" zusammen, erfolgt der Notenabzug für diese Eigenschaft aber unter "Eigenschaften". Die Abwertung ist also gegeben, wenn auch nicht unbedingt intuitiv erkennbar. Die im Fazit betonten Aspekte sind hiervon unabhängig und stellen immer eine Sammlung unserer Ansicht nach hervorstechender (nicht zwingend wertungsrelevanter) Merkmale dar. Die Lüfter-Inkompatibilität zählt meiner Meinung nach nicht dazu, da die meisten Anwender mittlerweile den Serienlüfter beibehalten und es bei den in 08 vertretenen Kühlern mit proprietärem Format auch schwierig ist, überhaupt aerodynamisch bessere Lüfter zu finden.


----------



## Ugh-Tech (3. Juli 2018)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> 3. Die Montage wird getrennt für Sockel 1151, Sockel 2066 und Sockel AM4 benotet (stellvertretend AM3, wenn AM4 nicht möglich ist). Das Wertungssystem unterscheidet hierbei nicht zwischen einer normalen und einer unnormalen Position, sondern bewertet es positiv, wenn überhaupt eine Drehung um 90° möglich ist.



Erstmal danke für die ausführlichen Antworten! 
Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, wird also letztlich nur ausgesagt, OB der Kühler in zwei Orientierungen montiert werden kann, nicht aber in welcher es möglich ist, wenn dies nicht der Fall ist.
Für mich ist durchaus ausschlaggebend, welche Orientierung möglich ist, da ich keinen Kühler möchte, dessen Lüfter die Luft von der Grafikkarte ansaugt oder drauf bläst. Ich möchte einen Luftstrom, der parallel zur Grafikkarte läuft. Nachdem ich ein AM4-System habe, ist die Anzahl der "drehbaren" Kühler durchaus eingeschränkt, was ok ist, wenn die normale Orientierung zu meinen Anforderungen passt - und das kann ich aus dem Test leider nicht herauslesen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (3. Juli 2018)

Ein berechtigter Einwand. Mit Ausnahme einiger älterer Be-Quiet-Kühler erinnere ich mich aber an keinen Kühler, der nur eine Montage parallel zum RAM ermöglicht. Die Top10 des letzten Tests lassen sich alle (auch) in der von dir gewünschten Orientierung montieren.


----------



## BikeRider (4. Juli 2018)

Was ist mit den Soundkarten-Artikel ? 
Ist der nicht im neuen Heft ?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Juli 2018)

Ich seh nix davon


----------



## orca113 (5. Juli 2018)

Die Ausgabe ist euch insgesamt gut gelungen. Viele Themen waren dabei die ich sehr interessant fand. 

Leider muß ich euch aber mal sagen das ihr es allmählich mit der Werbung wieder übertreibt. Alleine die ganzseitigen Werbeanzeigen sei es von Fremden, von PCGH in eigener Sache oder was weiß ich kommen auf 27 Seiten...  Das geht bei einem Heft was 130 Seiten von denen viele Seiten mit Einkaufsführer und Diagrammen sind geht für mich gar nicht.

Dennoch ist die PCGH meine Zeitschrift die ich zumindest immer noch gerne lese wenn auch nicht mehr im Print abo. Aber eben digital.


----------



## Gurdi (5. Juli 2018)

Ich muss sagen, dass ich die Vollversionen der DVD Variante irgendwie meist ziemlich nutzlos finde.
Ich finde den Ansatz mit Quake Champions im aktuellen Heft da irgendwie interessanter.

Bonuscodes für aktuelle Spiele, oder eine Betateilnahme an anstehenden Spielen finde ich viel reizvoller als die Vollversionen.
Gerade im aktuellen Heft, mit einem Artikel zum Spiel und noch dabei mit technischer Analyse ist dass ein attraktives Konzept was so gut umgesetzt ist.
Auch kleine Zusatzinhalte zu aktuellen Blockbustern wäre doch mal ein Ansatz. Wie wäre es mit eine extra Dino in Jurassic World, oder dem freischalten eines Quake Champions, oder ein extra Waffenskiin in Battlefield etc.

Gerne mehr von solchen Ansätzen, anstatt immer die Vollversionen. Die verstauben bei mir eh im Regal, so schade dass auch ist.

Zum GPU Leistungsindex noch ein Wort: Sudden Strike 4 hat mittlerweile eine gänzlich andere Leistungscharakteristik seit dem Patch vor einien Wochen, Ihr solltet da unbedingt mal die Karten nachbenchen, eure Werte passen da vorne und hinten nicht mehr.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. Juli 2018)

Moin!



BikeRider schrieb:


> Was ist mit den Soundkarten-Artikel ?
> Ist der nicht im neuen Heft ?



Kommt in der 09, versprochen. 



orca113 schrieb:


> Die Ausgabe ist euch insgesamt gut gelungen. Viele Themen waren dabei die ich sehr interessant fand.
> 
> Leider muß ich euch aber mal sagen das ihr es allmählich mit der Werbung  wieder übertreibt. Alleine die ganzseitigen Werbeanzeigen sei es von  Fremden, von PCGH in eigener Sache oder was weiß ich kommen auf 27  Seiten...  Das geht bei einem Heft was 130 Seiten von denen viele Seiten mit Einkaufsführer und Diagrammen sind geht für mich gar nicht.
> 
> Dennoch ist die PCGH meine Zeitschrift die ich zumindest immer noch  gerne lese wenn auch nicht mehr im Print abo. Aber eben digital.



Als Hüter des Layoutplans kann ich dir versichern, dass die  Werbeseiten nicht mehr geworden sind. Wir bewegen uns immer zwischen 20 und 25. Die Tendenz geht  nach unten, da sich die werbetreibenden in Richtung Internet  orientieren. Dass es mehr wirkt, liegt an den vermehrt auftretenden  Anzeigen im Nicht-Ganzseiten-Format. So kommt es, dass wir trotz  ~gleicher Anzeigenfläche auf mehr Seiten kleine Banner haben. Das fällt  einfach mehr auf als Ganzseiter, die man einfach überblättert. Auf das Format haben wir als Redaktion keinen Einfluss. Man muss dabei aber immer im  Hinterkopf behalten, dass das Heft ohne Werbung nicht funktionieren  würde. Und was ist besser als offensichtliche Werbung? Da weiß man  wenigstens, wie sich die Publikation (zu Teilen) finanziert. 



Gurdi schrieb:


> Zum GPU Leistungsindex noch ein Wort: Sudden Strike 4 hat mittlerweile eine gänzlich andere Leistungscharakteristik seit dem Patch vor einien Wochen, Ihr solltet da unbedingt mal die Karten nachbenchen, eure Werte passen da vorne und hinten nicht mehr.



Bei meiner letzten Stichprobe vor ein paar Wochen (mit einer neueren GoG-Version) sah bei unserer Testsequenz alles normal aus. Woher stammt die Info, dass sich etwas geändert hat?

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Gurdi (5. Juli 2018)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Moin!
> Bei meiner letzten Stichprobe vor ein paar Wochen (mit einer neueren GoG-Version) sah bei unserer Testsequenz alles normal aus. Woher stammt die Info, dass sich etwas geändert hat?
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


Von mir 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hängt mit dem Patch zur WinterStorm Kampagne zusammen. Ich hab rund 15-20% Plus.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. Juli 2018)

Danke für die Info! Diese Version hatte ich noch nicht. Checke ich ASAP. Dann gibt's in der kommenden Ausgabe neue Werte im Index inkl. Kingdom Come v1.6.0 (diese brachte allerdings nichts außerhalb der Messtoleranz).

MfG,
Raff


----------



## LastManStanding (5. Juli 2018)

Seite 30:



> Assassins Creed Odyssey: Zum ersten Mal in der Seriengeschichte dürfen wir in einem Hauptteil eine Weibliche Heldin steuern



Hä^^! Also das ihr in Origins als Hauptteil jetzt nicht mit "steuern der Heldin betitelt" weil sie nur die jenige ist die es erlebt von mir aus gerne. Liberation ein Nebenteil -auch OK

Aber Assassins Creed Syndicate(Hauptteil) kennt ihr das? Schon mal gespielt? Das ist ganz gut gelungen besonders weil ich* Evie Frye bis auf wenige kurze Ausnahmen* ausschließlich steuerte nicht den doofen Jacob. Ist nur eine idee liebe Redaktion spielt das mal bei Zeiten an. Ist auch nicht mehr so teuer, weils schon ein paar Jahre alt ist....


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Juli 2018)

Ähm, Raff, hier in dem Diagramm stimmt was nicht, ist schwarz Strom Sparen? Dann ist der AVG-Wert in der Legende falsch, oder ist die Benennung falsch? Ich tippe auf ersteres.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. Juli 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ähm, Raff, hier in dem Diagramm stimmt was nicht, ist schwarz Strom Sparen? Dann ist der AVG-Wert in der Legende falsch, oder ist die Benennung falsch? Ich tippe auf ersteres.https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180706/bf4b797fb99098f4ce4ae9aac633e19c.jpg



Argl. Klassiker. Da gab's leider beim Übertragen ins Heftlayout einen Bug. Hier die Quelle, das Originalbild aus dem Excel: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG,
Raff


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. Juli 2018)

Danke, das ist doch ne Nette Vorstellung der Nano.
 leider hab ich schon ne 1070Ti


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (8. Juli 2018)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, dass ich die Vollversionen der DVD Variante irgendwie meist ziemlich nutzlos finde.
> Ich finde den Ansatz mit Quake Champions im aktuellen Heft da irgendwie interessanter.
> 
> Bonuscodes für aktuelle Spiele, oder eine Betateilnahme an anstehenden Spielen finde ich viel reizvoller als die Vollversionen.
> ...



Ich stimme Dir zu, dass der Ansatz mit Quake Champions interessant ist.
Jedoch bin ich der Ansicht, dass die Allgemeinheit mehr von einer Vollversion als von einem Zusatz für bestimmte Spiele hat, da der Zusatzinhalt vorraussetzt das jeweilige Spiel zu besitzten, somit ist die Schnittmenge der Personen, die die PCGH in der DVD Version und das passende Spiel besitzen deutlich reduziert. Im Gegensatz zu einer Vollversion, die prinzipell jeder nutzen kann.
Es gibt einfach viele unterschiedliche Gamer mit anderen Vorlieben. Bei einer kostenlosen Vollversion kann jeder reinspielen und wenn es nicht gefällt lässt das Spiel eben den Pile of Shame anwachsen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Juli 2018)

Ich sehe die Vollversion schon als nett an, waren auch durchaus coole Spiele Bei seit Abbobegin.
Anno1404, Emergency 2013, Supreme Commander, ...
Das nicht jeden Monat n Top-Spiel drauf sein kann, ist wohl klar.


----------



## Gurdi (8. Juli 2018)

Wollte lediglich mal einen Denkanstoß geben. Ein Zugang zu einem Betatest  oder wie bei Quake zum Early Access finde ich halb prinzipiell Interessanter., Zusatzcontent oder ein DLC wären auch mal ne Abwechslung.

Das sehen sicher einige auch anders.


----------



## LastManStanding (10. Juli 2018)

Aber wann hat Intel denn "Zen" Prozessoren auf den Markt geschmissen?
Seite 48 im Heft. Zitat:
...Als Reaktion auf Intels Zen-Prozessoren steigert Intel die Kernzahl in der Oberklasse erst auf 6....
Vielleicht kenne ich die auch einfach noch nicht^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Juli 2018)

#2 bitte mal gucken


----------



## LastManStanding (19. Juli 2018)

Auf seite 85 steht: "Beim Prime B350 Plus wird es dagegen aufwendiger und wir müssen zwingend auf den alten 1800X zurückgreifen"
Das klingt für manche etwas als müsse man zwingend den 1*8*00X dafür haben.

Und im Bild unten Rechts Steht; "Beim Crosshair Hero VI Wi-Fi wandert der VRM Controller auf die Boardückseite..." ist der beim 6ér nicht Vorne oder ist das ein Druckfehler und soll "Crosshair VII" heißen!?


----------



## McZonk (19. Juli 2018)

Gut aufgepasst und genau gelesen, würde ich sagen 

zu 1): Kann man in der Tat falsch verstehen, ich würde es dagegen eher auf den Test bezogen sehen/interpretieren - und da gab es eben den 1800X als Orientierungshilfe (s. Diagramm). Formal richtiger wäre wohl ein „[...]auf einen Ryzen der ersten Generation - in unserem Fall der 1800X - zurückgreifen.“

zu 2): definitiv ein Typo der es erfolgreich durch Korrekturschleifen geschafft hat  - die rückseitigen Phasendoppler gibt es nur beim Crosshair VII (worauf das WiFi ja auch schon hindeutet)


----------



## RichieMc85 (27. Juli 2018)

Fand die Augabe wieder sehr gut. Muss gestehen ich hätte mich bei der 50 Jahre Intel Geschichte über noch mehr Details gefreut. Lese sehr gern solche Berichte.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Juli 2018)

Ich auch, aber ich fürchte, das würde den Rahmen eines Magazins sprengen, da kannst du woahrscheinlich ein Buch schreiben


----------



## Tommygun (30. Juli 2018)

Ich habe mich erst heute richtig reingelesen und im Ryzen OC Artikel, kommen mir die angegebenen Spannungen, die für 10 Minuten Small FFT's nötig sind, sehr niedrig vor. 1.325V für 2700X auf 4,3Ghz und das bei Prime ist schon extrem wenig. Oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden? Dass die neuen weniger Spannung brauchen, ist schon klar. Aber so viel weniger für, man kann sagen, max OC. Und das bei 145w...

Würde mich über kurze Aufklärung freuen, da ich als R5 1600 und CVIH Inhaber schon mit dem Gedanken über ein 2700X spiele.


----------



## garfield36 (17. Juli 2019)

Aus gegebenem Anlass interessiere ich mich für CPU-Kühler. Daher habe ich den entsprechenden Artikel im Heft 08/2018 gelesen. Da werden Temperaturen mit dem Serienlüfter und die mit dem Referenzlüfter angegeben.  Ich habe nur leider im ganzen Artikel keine Angabe gefunden,  welches Modell als Referenz diente. Warum wird sowas nicht angegeben, oder habe ich was übersehen?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (18. Juli 2019)

Es handelt sich um Be Quiet Silent Wings 2. Die Angabe steht normalerweise unter dem zugehörigen Benchmark-Diagramm, aber das musste kurz vor Redaktionsschluss der riesigen Testtabelle weichen und niemand hat daran gedacht, die Angabe irgendwo anders unterzubringen. Sorry.


----------



## garfield36 (18. Juli 2019)

Danke für die Information. Ich werde mal den Silent Wings 2 mit der Version 3 vergleichen. Dann bekomme ich einen Anhaltspunkt welchen Lüfter ich für welchen Kühler nehme.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (18. Juli 2019)

Die Auswahl der Referenzlüfter ist eher historisch begründet; sie sollen die Vergleichbarkeit über lange Zeit sicherstellen ("Referenz"). Es ist keine pauschale Lüfterempfehlung, die finden sich getrennt in unseren Lüftertests (09/18 & 10/18) respektive Einkaufsführer.


----------



## garfield36 (19. Juli 2019)

Na ja, der Silent Wings 2 schlägt sich mit den meisten in PCGH getesteten CPU-Kühlern sehr gut. Wie ich feststellen konnte, ist er zwar nicht mehr erhältlich, aber der Nachfolger Silent Wings 3 weist sehr ähnliche Werte auf. Ich liebäugle mit der Anschaffung eines Alpenföhn Matterhorn Pure. Dieser soll mit dem 3er ausgerüstet und auf einem Ryzen 9 3900X verwendet werden.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (19. Juli 2019)

Ich habe es nicht getestet, aber gerade bei den relativ dichten Lamellen des Matterhorn könnte sich ein NF-A12x25 stärker vom Silent Wings 3 absetzen, als das im Durchschnitt ohnehin der Fall ist. Eloop B-12 sind auf 120-mm-Single-Towern auch immer einen Versuch wert. (Nicht so flexibel einsetzbar wie der A12x25, aber in mittleren Drehzahlbereichen genauso effizient und deutlich günstiger.)


----------



## garfield36 (19. Juli 2019)

Hm, den Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-PS 120mm werd ich mal näher unter die Lupe nehmen. Der Noctua NF-A12x25 PWM 120mm kostet gleich € 9.- mehr als der Noiseblocker, das ist schon heavy.


----------



## garfield36 (23. Juli 2019)

Habe mich jetzt doch für den Noctua entschieden, auch wenn er der teuerste ist. Hin und wieder sollte man doch auf Experten hören.


----------



## garfield36 (5. September 2019)

Es gibt Schwierigkeiten mit dem NF-A12x25. Manchmal stoppt er einfach, respektive läuft nicht an. Leider geschieht das willkürlich. Ich habe festgestellt, dass es zwei Versionen dieses Modells gibt. Bei einem werden 12V angegeben, beim anderen 5V. Ich werde es mal mit der 5V-Version versuchen.


----------



## garfield36 (16. September 2019)

Da der NF-A12x25 mit 12V manchmal nicht anläuft werde ich ihn wohl zurück schicken. Den Anschluss für den CPU-Lüfter habe ich überprüft, da liegen 12,3V an. Die 5V-Version dreht bis knapp über 3000Upm, anstatt bis 1900, und wird dabei sehr laut. Auch mit der Änderung der Lüfterkurve konnte ich den Quirl nur bis etwa 2000Upm runter bremsen. Ich hatte von Noctua Besseres erwartet, noch dazu bei den hohen Preisen.
Ich habe jetzt den Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-P eingebaut. Werde mal in den nächsten 2 Wochen genau darauf achten, ob es hier ohne Aussetzer geht.


----------



## Rolk (17. September 2019)

Wahrscheinlich kannst du froh sein das der 5V Lüfter überhaupt noch funktioniert, wenn du ihn an einem normalen 12V Lüfteranschluss angesteckt hast. Lies mal die Hinweise auf der Verpackung bzw. das Handbuch.


----------



## garfield36 (19. September 2019)

Er funktioniert noch, ist aber für mich nicht brauchbar. Der NB-eLoop B12-P ist alles andere als leise, wenn er hochdreht, ist also auch nicht empfehlenswert. Bliebe als Alternative noch der NB-eLoop B12-PS. Oder gleich ein Alpenföhn Brocken 3 mit Wing-Boost-3.


----------



## Rolk (19. September 2019)

Der NB-eLoop B12-P kann ja auch auf bis zu 2000 rpm aufdrehen und das ist  natürlich nicht mehr leise. So gut die eLoops auch sind, leise sind sie auch nur bis etwa 1300 rpm und richtig silent bis etwa 1000rpm.


----------



## garfield36 (20. September 2019)

Zur Zeit experimentiere ich mit einem NB-eLoop B12-PS. Dieser ist tatsächlich leise, auch bei ca. 1500 UpM. Habe gerade Prime95 mit dem Small FFTs maximum power laufen lassen. In 60 Minuten stieg die Temperatur bis auf maximal 80°C.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (24. September 2019)

Der 12-V-x25 war vermutlich schlicht defekt. Da würde ich den Noctua-Support anschreiben und um Austausch im Rahmen der Garantie bitten. Normalerweise haben die Lüfter einen weiteren Regelbereich als Noiseblocker.


----------



## garfield36 (25. September 2019)

Nun, zurück geben werde ich den Lüfter auf jeden Fall. Die Krux ist, dass einfach nicht vorhersehbar ist, wann der Lüfter anläuft und wann nicht. Und jedes Mal zu kontrollieren, ob er angelaufen ist, ist schlicht nervig.


----------



## garfield36 (7. Oktober 2019)

Habe inzwischen einen zweiten Noctua gekauft, und der läuft einwandfrei an. Ist tatsächlich der leistungsstärkste und dennoch leise Lüfter, der fast perfekt zum Matterhorn Pure passt.


----------

